# Canadian Tire To Start Selling Gibson and Fender



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

lol just kidding.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

You had me for a second.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

90% off, still $4k


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If the govt keeps shutting down small business and allows the box stores free reign it's probably not too far a stretch.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

player99 said:


> lol just kidding.


And it's not April 1st yet.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone remember when Simpson Sears had at least two or three pages of guitars in their Christmas catalogue?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Kerry Brown said:


> Anyone remember when Simpson Sears had at least two or three pages of guitars in their Christmas catalogue?


Now those guitars are selling for $2K + on Kijiji.


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

Damn.. had hopes to actually use my canadian tire money


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

More than just tires. Indeed.

What's next, women's lingerie?


----------



## gbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

I remember getting a Gibson Melody Maker at Eatons in the mid sixties.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

It's not far fetched for them sell a few Squires, on display with most if not all the strings broken off.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Cool !!! 

Will be able to pick up a shovel and a guitar at the same time !


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Best Buy sells them. What is the difference ?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> Anyone remember when Simpson Sears had at least two or three pages of guitars in their Christmas catalogue?


My Silvertone 1484 amp was a thing of beauty 😢


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> It's not far fetched for them sell a few Squires, on display with most if not all the strings broken off.


Next to the mops, bathroom deodorizers and off-brand CD Walkman-to-car conversion kits.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

allthumbs56 said:


> My Silvertone 1484 amp was a thing of beauty 😢


When I was 17 my brother, who played bass, and I were invited to audition for a local band. The lead guitar player and bandleader had three full Garnet stacks with Garnet heads. We each got one. He said he ordered them from the catalog. That was the first time my ears hurt from playing guitar. Only played in the band for a couple of months. When a better guitar player showed up I was out.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> When I was 17 my brother, who played bass, and I were invited to audition for a local band. The lead guitar player and bandleader had three full Garnet stacks with Garnet heads. We each got one. He said he ordered them from the catalog. That was the first time my ears hurt from playing guitar. Only played in the band for a couple of months. When a better guitar player showed up I was out.


Actually I replaced the Silvertone with a Garnet Pro. I loved that amp and hope to have another one day.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I got a MIK Vantage bass from my sister for Xmas in the mid '90s that was out of the Sears catalogue.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When they start carrying Behringer clones of Black & Decker power tools, or plumbing supplies, I'll start worrying.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> When they start carrying Behringer clones of Black & Decker power tools, or plumbing supplies, I'll start worrying.


Or Mastercraft Tele's?


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

You open the Mastercraft case, and there it is: a talking bass plaque.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Kerry Brown said:


> Anyone remember when Simpson Sears had at least two or three pages of guitars in their Christmas catalogue?


Sure do. I have a 1962 Silvertone Twin Twelve Reverberation amp as well as a late 60s Silvertone guitar. Amp was resurrected by our own Nonreverb!


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Kerry Brown said:


> Anyone remember when Simpson Sears had at least two or three pages of guitars in their Christmas catalogue?


My first guitar as a kid!!! A Les Paul copy.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Garnet made stencil amps sears early 70s


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know about the rest of you, but as teenager, unless I was going to venture downtown to the heart of Montreal from faraway Laval, all we could find in the way of guitars was to be had at Miracle Mart - the nearby budget department store - where Apollo, Pyramid, and Teisco were the guitar offerings and Black Diamond medium-heavy gauge the only strings. That said, when I was able to venture downtown, the very first Firebird I even saw in a store was in the Eaton's on St. Catherine Street, and those 3rd-tier Gibson SGs (with the slide switches and single-coil Melody-Maker pickups) and SG amps, down the street at Peate's. A high-school friend did have a cherry-red gold-plated ES-355. Not sure how or where he got it, though certainly not from any local place. His amp was a Heathkit TA-16 that he built himself. The rest of us had Lifcos.

For a great many people in outlying areas, Wards-Airline, Silvertone, and Danelectro guitars were available through Sears and Montgomery-Wards. We tend to forget how recent the phenomenon of L&M and GC-type music stores is. The typical 1960s music store would be mostly sheet music, some band instruments (e.g., trombone, flute, etc.) and a few acoustic guitars to cater to the "folk music" crowd.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The music store in the town I grew up in sold pianos and accordions and on occasion you could order a fiddle. Sears, the Bay and Eatons had guitars that you could order in and if you wanted to go into a store to buy a Gibson or Fender or Martin you had to drive 350 miles or so. Some instruments you ordered thru school if you took band.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

ga20t said:


> Next to the mops, bathroom deodorizers and off-brand CD Walkman-to-car conversion kits.


And don't forget the bin of straw hats at the front of the store.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> The music store in the town I grew up in sold pianos and accordions and on occasion you could order a fiddle. Sears, the Bay and Eatons had guitars that you could order in and if you wanted to go into a store to buy a Gibson or Fender or Martin you had to drive 350 miles or so. Some instruments you ordered thru school if you took band.


Most folks will know the story of "the hockey sweater", in which a young Quebecois boy asks his mother for a Habs sweater for Christmas and Eaton's sends a Maple Leafs sweater instead, much to the boy's embarrassment among his friends.

I'm imaging a guitar version of the story in which a young lad asks his parents for a guitar from Sears or Eatons, and instead of the Fender he was hoping for, he gets an Eko, or Kay.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Most folks will know the story of "the hockey sweater", in which a young Quebecois boy asks his mother for a Habs sweater for Christmas and Eaton's sends a Maple Leafs sweater instead, much to the boy's embarrassment among his friends.


I would of burned the sweater never mind wear that in front of my friends !!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

To follow Mr MHammer`s story...

Got my first amplifier when I was 7 years old at Xmas... it was a Unicord/Univox Stage 50 amp. My father bought from Steve`s musique store downtown Montréal. 

I remember going to the local Woolworth after school to look at the Mann and other Japan brand instruments.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My first electric was a Marlin Les Paul copy. It was pretty bad, but I was happy to have an electric guitar. Someone much older than me later told me it was on old Eaton's guitar. I have no idea if that's correct.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Quebecois boy asks his mother for a Habs sweater for Christmas and Eaton's sends a Maple Leafs sweater instead





Frenchy99 said:


> I would of burned the sweater never mind wear that in front of my friends !!!


Growing up in Toronto, I was eight years old when I started playing hockey.
I already had skates. My mother bought the rest of the equipment for xmas. Wow, I was really excited.
Until I opened the present that had the shirt in it. It was Habs. 😲


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> To follow Mr MHammer`s story...
> 
> Got my first amplifier when I was 7 years old at Xmas... it was a Unicord/Univox Stage 50 amp. My father bought from Steve`s musique store downtown Montréal.
> 
> I remember going to the local Woolworth after school to look at the Mann and other Japan brand instruments.


That block on St. Antoine where Steve's was had a few pawn shops all in a row. It was where you went to buy rock gear. I got my first "good" amp at Steve's, there, a faux tweed Peavey Classic.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Wow, I was really excited.
> Until I opened the present that had the shirt in it. It was Habs. 😲


Well Habs won all the Stanley cups back then ! I dont remember if the Leafs had won at least one ? 🏆


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

player99 said:


> lol just kidding.


I came in to tell you to lower your dosage.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> I would of burned the sweater never mind wear that in front of my friends !!!


As a long-suffering Leafs fan that hurts.

I'll still take that Garnet Pro though and hopefully I'll find a way to struggle by


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> Well Habs won all the Stanley cups back then ! I dont remember if the Leafs had won at least one ? 🏆


Last time they won the cup I also visited Expo in Montreal 🙁


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Canadian Tire would be the first place to sell counterfeit guitars. They do buy rights to sell basically legit knockoffs and they have a couple of decent offerings but the in between junk on the shelves is coming over in the same shipping containers as Walmart goods


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> I came in to tell you to lower your dosage.


It would be funny if they actually did start selling music gear. Then my dosage would be deemed perfect.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, Mastercraft Telecasters would work pretty good as it’s mainly auto mechanics that play them anyway and they could carry a complete line of parts for them.

Walmart sells fender stuff so how messed up is that.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Most folks will know the story of "the hockey sweater", in which a young Quebecois boy asks his mother for a Habs sweater for Christmas and Eaton's sends a Maple Leafs sweater instead, much to the boy's embarrassment among his friends.
> 
> I'm imaging a guitar version of the story in which a young lad asks his parents for a guitar from Sears or Eatons, and instead of the Fender he was hoping for, he gets an Eko, or Kay.


Never heard the story but I would imagine if you ordered a fender or gibson from Eaton's or The Bay back in the 60's then that's what you'd get. Sear, probably a Silvertone.....not too sure if they had fenders and gibsons in the catalogue. From what I understand when the folks got me my Martin they picked it up when dad was down for his semi-annual trip to Shaughnessy Hospital in Van.. That's also when they got the Lionel train sets for me and my two brothers.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> Well Habs won all the Stanley cups back then ! I dont remember if the Leafs had won at least one ? 🏆


That was when hockey was watchable on Saturday after the Bugs Bunny show. When there were just 6 teams. That is if the local Jr. Hockey team didn't have a game. OKJHL and then BCHL.


Wardo said:


> Yeah, Mastercraft Telecasters would work pretty good as it’s mainly auto mechanics that play them anyway and they could carry a complete line of parts for them.
> 
> Walmart sells fender stuff so how messed up is that.


I seem to remember fender/gibson stuff in Best Buy too.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Cant you buy fender guitars along with beer at Gaz stations in the States !!! 
You know, get a free Fender at every fill up !


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Never heard the story but I would imagine if you ordered a fender or gibson from Eaton's or The Bay back in the 60's then that's what you'd get. Sear, probably a Silvertone.....not too sure if they had fenders and gibsons in the catalogue. From what I understand when the folks got me my Martin they picked it up when dad was down for his semi-annual trip to Shaughnessy Hospital in Van.. That's also when they got the Lionel train sets for me and my two brothers.


I have an old Lionel train set from the 50's packed up in a box somewhere.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I have an old Lionel train set from the 50's packed up in a box somewhere.


Each train set was about $40 or so. A lot of money back then.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Each train set was about $40 or so. A lot of money back then.


No doubt.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> Cool !!!
> 
> Will be able to pick up a shovel and a guitar at the same time !


Why not combine them? 








Signature 3-String Shovel Guitar


This is the ‘Justin Johnson Signature’ 3-String Shovel Guitar, based on the design featured in the “Crankin’ Up the 3-String Shovel Guitar” viral video by Justin Johnson. Each of these 3-String Shovel Guitars are handmade, one-at-a-time by Justin Johnson himself, and he personally hand-wires...



justinjohnsonstore.com


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Guaranteed for life or as long as you'll keep going back for a replacement til you get fed up and buy a real one somewhere else.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I knew a music store that was putting Fender decals on kit guitars and selling them.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So if that were for real you could buy a Fender Mustang & a Mustang Fender at the same place?


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Cmon folks, Canajin Teer has been carrying fenders for years. Just Stop by the auto parts department!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

leftysg said:


> Cmon folks, Canajin Teer has been carrying fenders for years. Just Stop by the auto parts department!


You can skirt the issue there or go over to where they sell fireplaces and things that go with them....maybe get yourself a nice brass one. If you can't find anything there, maybe Princess Auto.


----------

